# Better Canadian Support



## foxtwc (Mar 10, 2006)

Its been over a year now since TIVO was available in Canada. When exactly is TIVO going to offer full support to Canada by allowing shipping to Canada. 

And why are they also not providing DVR's through retailers such as BestBuy Canada? Most people do not even know TIVO is available up here because they are nonexistant in the retail stores. And those very few people who do know they exist cannot get one because TIVO won't ship to Canada so they do not see it as an attractive option to get one or for warranty purposes.

For me I have access to people in the USA to take care of repair issues but I think its pathetic in this modern day and age that a product be available to Canadians but they will not ship to them directly.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

Canada's population is only 30 million people or so. This make us a niche market to TiVo. I don't see why they market the box in California either, it has roughly the same polulation.

Seriously, this is an age old question, but it's shrouded in secrecy.


----------

